# Fishing Fiesta Overnighter Jul 5-6



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

due top cancellation, I have an opening for 1 for an overnighter on Thurs-Fri. Preference will be given to those who have fished with me before and/or want to enter Fiesta (preference, but not a requirement). We will be targeting yellowfin, blackfin, and Snapper and have a chance at jack crevelle, bonita, mahi, and wahoo. You need to have your own gear. Will depart 10-noonish on thurs and return noon to 2ish on Fri then clean boat/weigh fish. Send PM with phone # if interested and I will call to discuss details.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew full


----------

